# W8.1 upgrade to w10, need to recover recycle bin



## evilperro (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi

Upgraded w8.1 to windows 10 and now I need to try to recover a file that was in the recyle bin of w8.1

I have a windows.old folder. 

Thank you


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The Recycle Bin is usually cleared when you upgrade. Try doing a search for the file in the Windows.old folder. You can also use Recuva to search for deleted files.


----------

